# Need some help in camera selection



## eskimo (Apr 7, 2013)

My old Sony DSC-H2 has finally given out and needs to be replaced.  I take all my pictures in a table-top lightbox and the camera is generally 12 - 18" from the pen, so I have never zoomed in on a picture.

I'd like to stay in the $300 - $400 range and I don't have a brand preference, so I'm hoping that some of the experience of this group might point me toward a good camera for use exclusively for this application.

Thanks


----------



## Silverado (Apr 7, 2013)

Nikon Coolpix® P510 16.1 MP Red Camera Bundle at Costco.ca or Amazon.
Sells for $309.00 at Costco.ca . Great Price!


----------



## 76winger (Apr 7, 2013)

For that price range, I'd encourage you to look into an entry level DSLR. Nikon Or Canon would be excellent choices. New would be pushing the envelope of your price range, but there's a wealth of super quality "last generation" models you can pick up used but in almost new condition on eBay for either brand. Both the Nikon D40 I purchased a couple years ago (3000 series would be more current models) and the D80 I just got in February were purchased that way. In both cases I got excellent cameras for MY needs without paying full price for a new model.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Apr 7, 2013)

My wife, the frugal shopper she is, picked this camera (Nikon coolpix P510) up at Walmart for $150.00 as a display model. I took it on vacation, awesome photos of the ocean, restaurants and a few pen pics so far. It is a great camera. The reviews are mixed, but as long as you read the manual and follow instructions, it is more than you'll probably need. I am still learning more things that it can do.
Only perceived drawback is there is no viewfinder, but I dont miss it, I have one on my Canon and never use it.



Silverado said:


> Nikon Coolpix® P510 16.1 MP Red Camera Bundle at Costco.ca or Amazon.
> Sells for $309.00 at Costco.ca . Great Price!


----------

